# Hi there!



## Daremo (Feb 14, 2014)

This appears to be a customary way of introducing one's self on here, so here goes:

I've been practicing the martial arts for almost 30 years (on and off), mostly Genbukan Ryu and Bujinkan Ryu Ninjutsu, and I've taught some self defense classes for Kid Power. I've been lucky enough (or unlucky enough, depending on how one looks at it) to apply my martial arts techniques in the course of my work (military and security) many times, and they have gotten me through every time (so far, of course). I hope to learn a lot on this site, and look forward to interacting with all of you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Daremo,

Welcome aboard! Your name seems familiar... might I have seen it on other forums around the place?

For the record, the typical place for introductions is the Meet and Greet forum.. but here's good as well! Neither the Bujinkan nor the Genbukan are "ryu", though, they are "kan" (organisations), that contain a number of ryu (traditions/systems)... how long were you training with both?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input here.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Instructor (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Takai (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## CNida (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome to MT. You won't find a better forum.


____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome aboard, please share some of your knowledge with the group... :asian:


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------

